# Erfahrungen mit equippr.de



## Neoplex22 (2. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe das dies der richtige Ort für eine solche Frage ist.
Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen ein PC-Konfiguration für einen Gaming-Rechner zusammengestellt (unter anderem mit Hilfe dieses Forums, nochmal danke dafür). Da jedoch sowohl alternate als auch mindfactory mittlerweile unterirdische Bewertungen haben, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Shop, wo ich die Teile bestellen kann, auf equippr.de gestoßen. Der Shop scheint noch recht neu zu sein, hat jedoch insgesamt sehr gute Bewertungen. Hier ist jedoch der Punkt an dem ich etwas stutzig werde, denn nicht nur sind es erstaunlich viele Bewertungen innerhalb der letzten paar Monate, die Bewertungen sind fast aussschließlich 4 Sterne+. Wenn der Shop nun wirklich so gut ist, wäre das natürlich super, es wäre mir jedoch lieber hier ein paar Meinungen von Leuten zu bekommen, welche schon schonmal etwas bei dem Shop zutun hatten.

Danke im Voraus und mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

Der Shop sagt mir nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2019)

Ein bisschen Impressum googlen sagt der Besitzer war vorher PR Mann bei Mindfactory. Also wenn man von letzterem weg will nicht die naheliegendste Alternative.


----------



## Neoplex22 (2. November 2019)

Danke für die Antworten. Was wären denn aktuell Shops welche ihr Empfehlen könnt?


----------



## PlatinLauch (2. November 2019)

Neoplex22 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Was wären denn aktuell Shops welche ihr Empfehlen könnt?



Hast du denn persönlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit entsprechenden Shops gemacht oder schrecken dich die von dir angesprochenen Bewertungen ab?


----------



## Neoplex22 (3. November 2019)

PlatinLauch schrieb:


> Hast du denn persönlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit entsprechenden Shops gemacht oder schrecken dich die von dir angesprochenen Bewertungen ab?



Ich habe selbst noch keine Erfahrungen mit den Shops gemacht, jedoch in den Bewertungen der letzten Zeit gesehen, das es wohl sehr häufig zu Problemen mit bestellten Teilen kommt und der Kundenservice dann sehr schlecht ist. Mir ist zwar durchaus klar das es nicht unbedingt immer ein grober Fehler des Shops ist, wenn ein Kunde unzufrieden ist, jedoch sind einige der Bewertungen recht ausführlich und die Fehler liegen dann meist klar auf der Shop Seite. Ich lehne Alternate und Mindfactory nicht kategorisch ab, da aber der Hardware Markt mittlerweile sehr viele Anbieter von Hardware hat, würde ich eher auf einen zurückgreifen wollen bei dem ich mir recht sicher sein kann das alles glatt läuft, vor Allem weil es sich bei der Bestellung nicht nur um ein einzelnes Teil, sondern um sämtliche Einzelkomponenten eines ganzen Rechners für fast 1600€ handelt.


----------



## moritz777 (3. November 2019)

Habe bisher zwei mal bei Mindfactory bestellt und war zufrieden.
Mit dem Support musste ich mich noch nicht auseinandersetzen, deswegen kann ich dazu leider nix sagen.
Wenn die teile bei nem anderen shop nur etwas teurer sind, kannst du ja auch da kaufen wenn du dir unsicher bist.


----------



## equippr (11. November 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Impressum googlen sagt der Besitzer war vorher PR Mann bei Mindfactory. Also wenn man von letzterem weg will nicht die naheliegendste Alternative.



Unter anderem ein Grund warum wir da weg sind. Es ist bestimmt nicht einfach, sehr guten Kundenservice in allen Belangen anzubieten, aber der Dank und das positive Feedback sind die Mühe und Aufopferung allemal wert. Wenn man die Prioritäten jedoch komplett in die falsche Richtung verschiebt, werden die Bewertungen auch unterirdisch. Das wollten wir uns nicht länger bieten lassen, und auch nicht dafür verantwortlich sein, den Kunden das zuzumuten. 

Wir freuen uns über jedes Feedback und ein gesundes Maß an Misstrauen ist bei neuen Shops auch angebracht. Sollte hier auch keine (Schleich-)werbung werden, nur ein kleiner Gruß, dass man auch mit uns reden kann


----------



## dimi0815 (12. November 2019)

Würde mir bzgl. Bewertungen erstmal keine Gedanken machen. Habe bereits über diverse Shops und auch mindfactory bestellt.

Niemals Probleme gehabt und etwaige RMAs oder auch Widerrufe wurden ausnahmslos ohne Murren akzeptiert sowie in einem zeitlich vernünftigen Rahmen abgewickelt.

Und bei mindfactory springt eben in 95% aller Fälle der günstigste Endpreis für dich als Kunden heraus.


----------



## Teeschluerfer (12. November 2019)

Günstigster Preis bei MF schön und gut, bringt mir aber nichts wenn ich bereits geöffnete Ware erhalte oder bei einer RMA die Arschkarte habe.

Damals eine Rx470 bestellt, gefreut und eingebaut -> Treiber schmierte bei kleinster Belastung ab und es gab Grafikfehler.
GPU dann zum PC Fachmann gebracht, da ich kein 2tes System zur überprüfung hatte, und siehe da: VRAM war beschädigt.
Zweite austausch 470 war bereits geöffnet und das selbe mit dem VRAM nochmal.
Mindfactory wollte mir partout mein Geld nicht wiedergeben sondern ne Gutschrift.
Dazu war der Kundensupport am Telefon zwar informiert aber Pampig. Per Email kam erst garkeine Antwort.
Das die zweite Karte bereits geöffnet war und einige Kratzer im Plastik hatte wäre mir ja noch egal gewesen, wenn die Karte dann lief, aber so ?

Suchte nun auch nach einem Ersatzshop bei dem bei defekter Ware kein solch ein Zorus verantstaltet wird und bin auch bei dem Shop gelandet, werde ihn auf jeden Fall mal testen, die Bewertungen scheinen ja sehr gut zu sein.

Bei  equippr kostet mein Zukünftiger Rechner gute 60€ mehr, ist mir aber immernoch lieber als als MF.
Dazu scheinen die Bewertungen durchweg auf einem hohen Niveau zu sein, bei MF gehen diese seit min. einem Jahr kostand Bergab.

Kurzum: Nächste Bestellung geht bei equippr raus, Rückmeldung hier kann ick dann mal geben.


----------



## Arndtagonist (12. November 2019)

Mindfactory ist bei mir Standard, wenn auch nicht alles fehlerlos klappt. Momentan schicke ich schon zum zweiten Mal ein Verteilerkabel im Wert von wenigen Euros zurück, da es nicht funktioniert. Würde mir ja das Geld erstatten lassen, aber da würde ich drauf zahlen (es kostet 5€, wenn man Widerruft).

Also einfach mal Mut beweisen! Entweder, indem du Mindfactory eine Chance gibst, oder eben Equippr.


----------



## compisucher (12. November 2019)

Ein Bekannter hat über equippr schon auf Grund einer anderen Empfehlung dort bestellt und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Default (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin mal so frei den 1 Monat alten Thread auszugraben, weil ich die erfahrungen dort selbst gemacht habe.

Das Equipper mit MF zutun hat, habe ich hier eben erst gelesen. Ich habe gerade das erste mal bei equippr.de bestellt, weil ich zum wiederholten mal bei MF enttäuscht wurde. Wer auf den letzten cent wert legt ist bei Mindfactory gut aufgehoben.

Bei equippr.de habe ich sofort jemanden ans Telefon bekommen, es wurde geschaut ob mein gewünschter Artikel wirklich verfügbar ist und ich habe ihn auf schnellstem Wege bekommen. Für mich die deutlich bessere alternative.
Ich denke einfach vom vorherigen Arbeitgeber auf den neuen shop zu schließen ist auch wenig fair. Man sollte schon auf erfahrung mit den leuten bauen. 


Zum Vergleich mit Mindfactory:
Bei Mindfactory war widerholt das Problem das als "Verfügbar" gekennzeichnete Ware gar nicht verfügbar war. Wenn das 1 oder 2 mal passiert, kann ich noch glauben das ein anderer Kunde mit mir zeitgleich den letzten Artikel bestellt hat oder sowas, aber das war hier über die Jahre schon öfter der Fall.
Das kann ja mal passieren, aber wenn man die Teile noch immer nicht hat, wenn man sie wo anders schon günstiger und schneller haben kann, hat sich der Preisvorteil von MF auch erledigt.
Ausserdem bekommt man über verzögerungen von MF keinerlei benachrichtigung. Der Support war dieser Tage (Zwischen Black Friday und Weihnachten) auch nur mit tagelanger verzögerung zu erreichen.

Ich kaufe in zukunft auch wieder bei MF, aber nur wenn ich das Teil nicht dringend brauche, es in der Filiale direkt abholbereit ist und andere shops DEUTLICH teurer sind. Ansonsten ziehe ich andere shops vor.


----------



## Snowhack (28. Juli 2021)

Auch im Jahre 2021 


habe dort meine RTX 3080 Ti bestellt, hat alles gut funktioniert.

gute Kommunikation und schnelle Lieferung 📦


----------



## onlinetk (10. August 2021)

equippr schrieb:


> Unter anderem ein Grund warum wir da weg sind. Es ist bestimmt nicht einfach, sehr guten Kundenservice in allen Belangen anzubieten, aber der Dank und das positive Feedback sind die Mühe und Aufopferung allemal wert. Wenn man die Prioritäten jedoch komplett in die falsche Richtung verschiebt, werden die Bewertungen auch unterirdisch. Das wollten wir uns nicht länger bieten lassen, und auch nicht dafür verantwortlich sein, den Kunden das zuzumuten.



Witzig, schade das es in meinen Augen nur Heuchelei ist. Ob das die richtige Richtung ist die man als Händler einschlägt wenn der Kunde was bestellt, diese Bestellung rechtlich in Form der Eingangsbestätigung annimmt und vor Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist diese storniert und dann auch noch auf Kundenanfrage hin dem Kunden sagt der Artikel sollte nochmals bestellt werden, jedoch für 50€ mehr weil der Preis jetzt höher ist halte ich mal für dahin gestellt.

Dann auch noch bei Null Kundenorientiertem Verhalten (ist ja nicht mein Fehler das aus irgendwelchen intern technischen Gründen die Bestellung storniert wurde und der Artikel war ja nach wie vor lagernd) dann auch noch die Dreistigkeit zu haben den Kunden zu bitten Emails vom Zahlungsdienstleister zukommen zu lassen (ohne Lösungsweg zwecks Preis des Artikels) um intern den Zahlungsdienstleister auf den Pott zu setzen ist schon frech.


----------



## Teeschluerfer (11. August 2021)

Und hier ist die Rückmeldung, besser spät als nie 
Im Dezember 19 habe ich meinen gesamten Rechner bis auf die CPU bei eqiuppr bestellt.
Alles war ok, verpackt wurde ordentlich und es kam alles heile an und funktionierte.
Bis auf den RAM, der machte ordentliche Probleme auch nur beim Standardtakt zu laufen ( Ram Fred )
Dann den Support angeschrieben und meine Situation dargestellt. Wollte den Fehlerhaften Ram umtauschen und gleich dazu upgraden.
Was soll ich sagen, mir wurde der neue Ram zugeschickt und konnte den alten solange behalten bis der neue eintraf um keinen Systemausfall zu haben. Eingebaut, funktionierte Tadellos und alten Ram zurückgeschickt. Erst dann habe ich die Differenz der Ramkits überwiesen. Das nenne ich mal Kundenservice.
Und MF wollte mir nichtmal den Kaufbetrag der Rx470 zurückgeben obwohl diese nachweislich defekt war.
Seitdem bislang 2 weitere Einkäufe bei equippr getätigt, ein paar Festplatten sowie mein Handy. Lief ebenfalls alles Reibungslos.

Werde in Zukunft weiter dort einkaufen, grade was meinen kommenden Monitor betrifft.


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. August 2021)

Auch, wenn das hier ein alter Thread ist...geht ja schließlich um die Bewertung von equippr.de. Ich habe im Dezember ein Xiaomi Mi Note 10 Lite und letzte Woche mein neues ASUS Crosshair VIII Dark Hero über "Equippr" bestellt. Absolut seriöser Laden, Versand war immer schnell, Preise waren meistens auch gut. Mitarbeiter am Telefon war bezüglich einer Rückfrage ebenfalls sehr freundlich. Werde da sicherlich auch in Zukunft immer mal wieder Teile bestellen.


----------



## onlinetk (12. August 2021)

Teeschluerfer schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, mir wurde der neue Ram zugeschickt und konnte den alten solange behalten bis der neue eintraf um keinen Systemausfall zu haben.


Sehr gute Aktion, es kann so einfach sein, verstehe auch nicht warum man bei mir für einen Fehler seitens Equippr nicht dafür gerade steht und mir eine Lösung angeboten hat. War ja alles da, man wollte einfach frech mehr Geld als im Angebot dafür haben


----------



## Mottekus (12. August 2021)

Habe dort mittlerweile 2x etwas bestellt. Alles gut und problemlos. Mit dem Support musste ich noch nicht in Kontakt treten, daher dazu keine Beurteilung.


----------

